# iMessage : Conflit avec l'iPhone



## MacQuentin (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Avez-vous constaté un problème de conflit iMessage entre un iPad et un iPhone. Je m'explique, j'ai un iPhone 4 et un iPad2, les deux utilisent le même compte iTunes pour le store et iCloud. Lorsque j'écris un message depuis l'iPad il arrive chez le destinataire sans problème. Par contre quand le destinataire me répond, son message arrive systématiquement sur mon iPhone. 
Du coup, j'ai testé en utilisant 2 comptes différents pour dans les settings iMessage (@me.com sur l'iPad et @gmail. + numéro de télephone sur l'iPhone.), j'ai killer l'app iMessage sur les deux appareils et les ai redémarré. Le problème persiste.

Avez-vous eu ce problème ? Si oui, comment le résoudre ?

Merci d'avance 

Quentin

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------

La réponse est dans la question....

Maintenant, ça marche


----------



## nanquans (13 Octobre 2011)

Salut,
pourrais-tu m'aider

moi j'ai mis la même adresse en @me.com dans les settings de l'iPad et de l'iPhone
et en envoyant des messages au même destinataire, je reçois des réponses soit dans l'un soit dans l'autre...
Alors que je pensais que j'allais avoir les mêmes conversations sur l'iPad et sur l'iPhone.

Merci d'avance


----------



## liltunechi (13 Octobre 2011)

il faut que sur ton iphone tu regle pour recevoir le imessage envoyer vers ton numéro de portable et sur l'ipad via l'email


----------



## nanquans (13 Octobre 2011)

Euh désolé mais j'ai pas très bien compris la manipulation 
dans mon téléphone je peux recevoir les messages à mon numéro mais aussi à mon identifiant Apple ( @me.com) et dans mon iPad j'ai mis mon identifiant Apple, la même adresse en @me.com.

Je dois changer quoi exactement? J'ai essayé de ne mettre que le numéro de téléphone sur l'iPhone mais ça ne marche pas


----------



## carub (13 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Moi j'ai un soucis avec Imessage.
Sur Iphone pas de soucis, récupération avec mon num.
Sur Ipad, j'ai tout configurer mais rien a faire ca ne marche pas.
De plus, quand je veux envoyer un message. Il me dit que le contact n'est pas enregistrer avec Imessage....
Quelqu'un a connu ça?

Merci.


----------



## Boumy (14 Octobre 2011)

carub a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Il me dit que le contact n'est pas enregistrer avec Imessage....
> Quelqu'un a connu ça?
> Merci.



Ouep idem pour moi. J'ai pensé que c'était une histoire de forme internationale ou nationale du numéro de mobile (+32 492 etc. ou 0492 etc.) mais c'est difficile à prouver. En wifi et via des adresses email identiques ou différentes cela fonctionne mais en mode destinataire mobile, j'ai le même problème que toi.

(Mobistar Belgique)


----------



## carub (15 Octobre 2011)

Boumy a dit:


> Ouep idem pour moi. J'ai pensé que c'était une histoire de forme internationale ou nationale du numéro de mobile (+32 492 etc. ou 0492 etc.) mais c'est difficile à prouver. En wifi et via des adresses email identiques ou différentes cela fonctionne mais en mode destinataire mobile, j'ai le même problème que toi.
> 
> (Mobistar Belgique)



Moi je ne peux même pas envoyer à une adresse mail. Le message ne part pas. C'est chiant


----------



## Arkange (16 Octobre 2011)

Boumy a dit:


> Ouep idem pour moi. J'ai pensé que c'était une histoire de forme internationale ou nationale du numéro de mobile (+32 492 etc. ou 0492 etc.) mais c'est difficile à prouver. En wifi et via des adresses email identiques ou différentes cela fonctionne mais en mode destinataire mobile, j'ai le même problème que toi.
> 
> (Mobistar Belgique)



Bonjour, 

Pour sûre moi si je mets le numéro au format 06... ça ne fonctionne pas, il faut absolument qu'il soit au format international.

Par contre avant avec mon iPhone 4 et iPad 2 le partage de conversation fonctionnait très bien, j'avais bien la discutions sur les 2 devices. Mais depuis mon passage sur le 4S ça fonctionne mal. Mes messages apparaissent sur les deux mais pas les réponses... 

De plus un truc gênant, si j'envois un iMessage sur un portable avec mon iPhone puis ensuite je continu avec mon iPad, ça crée 2 conversation sur le destinataire comme si il y avait 2 contacts. Alors que mes coordonnées sont bien rentre sur l'iPhone, mon numéro et mon email. 

Je sais pas si c'est bien clair


----------



## arbaot (17 Octobre 2011)

Arkange a dit:


> , si j'envois un iMessage sur un portable avec mon iPhone puis ensuite je continu avec mon iPad, ça crée 2 conversation sur le destinataire comme si il y avait 2 contacts. Alors que mes coordonnées sont bien rentre sur l'iPhone, mon numéro et mon email.


par défaut l'iphone utilise le N° de tel comme référence expéditeur
et l'ipad l'adresse mail de l'ID Apple 
 ton correspondant à t'il ces 2 ref  dans la MÊME fiche Contacts


----------

